# Remote Won't Operate Yamaha Receiver



## bocoogto

HD DTV receiver works fine. I like the supplied remote--same one as my HR20-700 uses. The remote works fine controlling the Hitachi LCD TV, but I have a Yamaha Audio/Video receiver model RX-V361. I have tried all the codes listed in DTV's supplied booklet and tried their list in the menu onscreen. I cannot find a code that will control my Yamaha receiver. 

I called DTV, and the SR gave me several more codes to try. I did so without success. They said I will need to use the Yamaha remote or buy an aftermarket one. Ironically, the Yamaha remote can't be programmed to operate the DTV receiver. 

Any way to solve this?


----------



## BattleZone

Nope. CE manufacturers seem to change codesets a lot (Sony being a notable exception), which is why there are often a dozen or more codes from each manufacturer. From the manufacturer's point of view, as long as they supply you with a remote that works with your receiver, it shouldn't matter if the codeset is completely different than their previous models.

DirecTV's remotes are NOT "learning" remotes; they rely on codesets being programmed into the onboard chip during manufacturing. All they know is what they know, and they can't learn anything else, so when a manufacturer changes remote codes, you're stuck. Either you use the factory remote or you buy a learning remote.

DirecTV has updated/added to the codeset with each version of the remote (RC16, RC32, RC64), so the RC64 series will have the biggest and most up-to-date code set, but new equipment comes out all the time with new codesets that aren't supported.


----------



## BobaBird

DirecTV's remotes also don't work with Dish Network receivers such as (811, 921, 942) which are discussed on the Dish Network side of the house.


----------



## kikkenit2

Even if you find a code that controls the yamaha avr it won't turn on the receiver or adjust the volume unless you slide over to av1 or 2 every time. Their remotes are kind of laim compared to the old directivo remote but everything else works decent these days.


----------

